# Unable to flash Jellybean



## FatherSarge (Mar 12, 2012)

(Am using a gnex) So I am a bit frustrated by this... I just flashed build 40 AOKP but wanted to try out jellybean so I downloaded the ROM to my computer. Queue problems.

This computer is set up to root and operate both gnex phones and dincs (all drivers good to my knowledge as I JUST transferred the build 40 zip to my phone) and now I am getting an error that I cannot copy the gapps and jellybean 1.8.zip over to my phone as it is either not working or has been disconnected.

I managed to get it on my sd card using google drive and clockword recov v5.5.0.4 will not flash it. Says the zip is bad.

What's going on?

HAPPY FOURTH!


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Is the error status 7? That error means your zip is bad and you need to download again. Also jelly belly is a vzw rom. Based on the context I assume you have Verizon but just a tip to post which gnex type you have when posting about flashing issues.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FatherSarge (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah its a toro so I assume I'm good on that front. I'm new to gnex lingo









I will attempt to flash it again and get the error code, standby

EDIT: Interesting... no error code.

E:Can't open /sdcard/jellybelly-1.8.zip
(bad)
Installation aborted

(this is the error log I guess when I tried to install via rom manager)
(Though I've tried manual as well)


Starting recovery on Wed Jul 4 17:09:20 2012
can't open /dev/tty0: No such file or directory
framebuffer: fd 3 (720 x 1280)
ClockworkMod Recovery v5.5.0.4
recovery filesystem table
=========================
0 /tmp ramdisk (null) (null) 0
1 /system ext4 /dev/block/platform/omap/omap_hsmmc.0/by-name/system (null) 0
2 /cache ext4 /dev/block/platform/omap/omap_hsmmc.0/by-name/cache (null) 0
3 /data auto /dev/block/platform/omap/omap_hsmmc.0/by-name/userdata (null) 0
4 /misc emmc /dev/block/platform/omap/omap_hsmmc.0/by-name/misc (null) 0
5 /boot emmc /dev/block/platform/omap/omap_hsmmc.0/by-name/boot (null) 0
6 /recovery emmc /dev/block/platform/omap/omap_hsmmc.0/by-name/recovery (null) 0
7 /sbl emmc /dev/block/platform/omap/omap_hsmmc.0/by-name/sbl (null) 0
8 /xloader emmc /dev/block/platform/omap/omap_hsmmc.0/by-name/xloader (null) 0
9 /radio emmc /dev/block/platform/omap/omap_hsmmc.0/by-name/radio (null) 0
W:Unable to get recovery.fstab info for /datadata during fstab generation!
W:Unable to get recovery.fstab info for /emmc during fstab generation!
W:Unable to get recovery.fstab info for /sdcard during fstab generation!
W:Unable to get recovery.fstab info for /sd-ext during fstab generation!
I:Completed outputting fstab.
Irocessing arguments.
I:Checking arguments.
I:device_recovery_start()
Command: "/sbin/recovery"
ro.secure=0
ro.allow.mock.location=1
ro.debuggable=1
persist.sys.usb.config=adb
ro.build.id=ICS_MR0
ro.build.display.id=full_toro-eng 4.0.1 ICS_MR0 eng.koush.20111215.170401 test-keys
ro.build.version.incremental=eng.koush.20111215.170401
ro.build.version.sdk=14
ro.build.version.codename=REL
ro.build.version.release=4.0.1
ro.build.date=Thu Dec 15 17:04:31 PST 2011
ro.build.date.utc=1323997471
ro.build.type=eng
ro.build.user=koush
ro.build.host=Koushik-Lion.local
ro.build.tags=test-keys
ro.product.model=Full Android on Emulator
ro.product.brand=Android
ro.product.name=full_toro
ro.product.device=toro
ro.product.board=toro
ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi
ro.product.manufacturer=unknown
ro.product.locale.language=en
ro.product.locale.region=US
ro.wifi.channels=
ro.board.platform=unknown
ro.build.product=toro
ro.build.description=full_toro-eng 4.0.1 ICS_MR0 eng.koush.20111215.170401 test-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=Android/full_toro/toro:4.0.1/ICS_MR0/eng.koush.20111215.170401:eng/test-keys
ro.build.characteristics=default
keyguard.no_require_sim=true
ro.com.android.dataroaming=true
ro.com.android.dateformat=MM-dd-yyyy
ro.config.ringtone=Ring_Synth_04.ogg
ro.config.notification_sound=pixiedust.ogg
ro.config.alarm_alert=Alarm_Classic.ogg
ro.ril.hsxpa=1
ro.ril.gprsclass=10
ro.kernel.android.checkjni=1
ro.setupwizard.mode=OPTIONAL
net.bt.name=Android
net.change=net.bt.name
dalvik.vm.stack-trace-file=/data/anr/traces.txt
ro.factorytest=0
ro.serialno=0149B2EB0D01D00C
ro.bootmode=unknown
ro.baseband=I515.EK02
ro.carrier=unknown
ro.bootloader=PRIMEKK15
ro.hardware=tuna
ro.revision=10
init.svc.recovery=running
init.svc.adbd=running
I:Checking for extendedcommand...
I:Running extendedcommand...
Waiting for SD Card to mount (20s)
I:using /data/media, no /sdcard found.
SD Card mounted...
Verifying SD Card marker...
c02676c4198e8f9b20a79c194da7bca8
I:Running script:
I:
ui_print("ROM Manager Version 5.0.0.7");
ui_print("July 4, 2012");
ui_print("Preparing to install ROM...");
format("/cache");
format("/data");
format("/sd-ext");
assert(install_zip("/sdcard/jellybelly-1.8.zip"));
parse returned 0; 0 errors encountered
ROM Manager Version 5.0.0.7
July 4, 2012
Preparing to install ROM...
Formatting /cache...
Creating filesystem with parameters:
Size: 452984832
Block size: 4096
Blocks per group: 32768
Inodes per group: 6912
Inode size: 256
Journal blocks: 1728
Label: 
Blocks: 110592
Block groups: 4
Reserved block group size: 31
Created filesystem with 11/27648 inodes and 3566/110592 blocks
Formatting /data...
I:Formatting unknown device.
rm: can't remove '.' or '..'
rm: can't remove '.' or '..'
Formatting /sd-ext...
-- Installing: /sdcard/jellybelly-1.8.zip
Finding update package...
I:Update location: /sdcard/jellybelly-1.8.zip
I:using /data/media, no /sdcard found.
Opening update package...
E:Can't open /sdcard/jellybelly-1.8.zip
(bad)
Installation aborted.
result was NULL, message is: assert failed: install_zip("/sdcard/jellybelly-1.8.zip")
I:using /data/media, no /sdcard found.

That's a lot of negative stuff.... could it be the fact that I had to move the zip from the google doc (drive) folder to the main sd card directory?


----------



## JBeXX (Aug 13, 2011)

Did you check to see if md5s match. I've had issues in the past where a mismatch will occur after transferring from a pc. I always just download directly to phone now and rarely get a mismatch.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

I honestly believe you just need to re-download the zip again. If you have access to WiFi or have an unlimited data plan perhaps try downloading it straight to you phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

It may not be the full file. Some people download the zip when it's not uploaded all the way to the host site


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm getting the same error but I've dl it like 8 times all were bad md5s

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## FatherSarge (Mar 12, 2012)

Direct dl-ing right now. just for future reference how do i check to make sure the md5s are good? I actually don't even know where to begin on that point

EDIT: Got it.

But has the mystery of why I was unable to copy it from my pc to my phone solved? That was very weird as I was able to do it just fine yesterday


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 19, 2012)

Did you type that clockwork feedback manually!?


----------



## FatherSarge (Mar 12, 2012)

Cloud Nine said:


> Did you type that clockwork feedback manually!?


Yes. I type fast

But not really, I emailed it to myself from rom manager







yay error reports!


----------

